# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  اكسسواراااااااااات شعر

## &روان&

ان شاء الله تعجبكم صبايا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر حلوات يسلمو  روان

----------


## دموع الغصون

حلوين كتير 
بحس ستايل الفيونكه بزكرني بالمدرسه 
مشكورة روان

----------


## (dodo)

حلو كتير بحب هاي الاشياء 
يسلمو رورو

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

جد محموعة كتييييييييييييير حلوة وبسيطة

----------


## &روان&

شكرا للجميع على المرور

----------

